# 40x60 MaxiPress...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

anyone know of a used one for sale?

preferably within driving distance of Maryland?


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> anyone know of a used one for sale?
> 
> preferably within driving distance of Maryland?


Saw this on ebay, not sure of the distance from you my geography sucks
Geo Knight 40x64 Automatic Sublimation Heat Press | eBay


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure if you are interested in a smaller press, but I have seen this one at a show a couple of times - 

[media]http://www.axiomamerica.com/pdfs/press/axPress_heatpress.pdf[/media] 

But it is only 30" x 41" in size.

Mark


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

What do you think a fair price would be on a used 40x64 manual press that is close to 6 years old, and been sitting for about 5 years in a warehouse, not in use?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> What do you think a fair price would be on a used 40x64 manual press that is close to 6 years old, and been sitting for about 5 years in a warehouse, not in use?


It is really hard to judge the condition of a MaxiPress. The only things that can go bad is the boards that control the press which are pretty painless and not too expensive to replace and the heating elements which are a little pricey and a mess to replace. I would be most concerned about the heating elements as if one goes you really need to replace them both. I suggest giving GeoKnight a call and see what new elements cost as that would be your biggest risk. It is really difficult to find a used 60 x 40 so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> It is really hard to judge the condition of a MaxiPress. The only things that can go bad is the boards that control the press which are pretty painless and not too expensive to replace and the heating elements which are a little pricey and a mess to replace. I would be most concerned about the heating elements as if one goes you really need to replace them both. I suggest giving GeoKnight a call and see what new elements cost as that would be your biggest risk. It is really difficult to find a used 60 x 40 so take that into consideration as well.


thanks....

quick question...with that size press....when there is a heating element problem, does the entire heating element go out, or do you get cold spots?

Basically what i'm wondering is if it is easy to check, buy just plugging it in and checking, or if it is something you wont notice till you go and press something?

This unit is 10 hrs away. And i will make the drive for the right price, but i wont be able to test it.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> thanks....
> 
> quick question...with that size press....when there is a heating element problem, does the entire heating element go out, or do you get cold spots?
> 
> ...


In our experience which includes heating element failing on two separate instances it was a total failure. We use a 30 x 40 and there are two heating elements to cover the press. The big issue is when one element goes the other will super heat trying to make up for the other one that failed which can cause your fabric to melt which is a huge mess. This is why you typically want to replace all heating elements when one goes. 

We have a heat gauge that we got from GeoKnight and occassionally check tempature. We found out that the actual temp shown on the digital read out was way off from the actual temp. With the heat press you can recalculate and sync it so the display is correct to the temp. What we experienced with cold spots is not a press issue but more an issue of what you are using under your substrate. We used to use Nomax but it is expensive and does over time create cool spots. If I am driving that far and investing that much I would get the correct gauge from GeoKnight to check out the press. Again I would be more concerned that you have a consistant tempature on the press versus it being accurate as that is adjustable. I guess the cheap way to do it is to take some solid black sheets to press and look for spots. 

Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I got a question i just see in the website axiomamerica about a heat press Axiom America: New and Used Embroidery Machines, Garment Printers and Large Format Printers
for under $9,000 but i never see them in work they look nice but i dont know. hoppe some one can tell us if they own one how they are? 
Thanks Robert.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Robert,

I believe it is a fairly new heat press over the past couple of months. Not sure how many of them are already in the field. You might want to talk to the Axiom representative in your area to get better information.

Mark


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

o yes of course i just mention that because some one was asking about wide heat press and special for the high price they are i bring the axiom press because i just see in their website they look nice and interesting special for the price but you never know cheap some times can give you hard times.
Robert.


----------

